# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آشنایی با رشته فیزیوتراپی

## Parniya

*فيزيوتراپي
*
بر  اساس آمار جهاني، حدود 10 درصد از جمعيت هر كشور را معلولان تشكيل مي‌دهند  و اين افراد براي استفاده از توانايي‌هاي باقي‌مانده و جبران هرچه بيش‌تر  ناتواني‌ها و محدوديت‌هاي خويش، به خدمات فيزيوتراپي نياز دارند.
رشته‌ي  فيزيوتراپي يكي از رشته‌هاي توان‌بخشي است و در آن، دانشجويان مي‌آموزند  كه چگونه با استفاده از عوامل فيزيكي (مانند نور، الكتريسيته، گرما، سرما و  صوت) يا عوامل مكانيكي فيزيكي (مثل تمرين‌ها و تكنيك‌هاي ورزشي)، بيماراني  را كه دچار صدمه‌هاي مختلف شده‌اند، تحت درمان قرار دهند. فيزيوتراپي، هم  در بُعد پيش‌گيري و هم در بُعد درمان، نقش بسيار زيادي دارد. براي مثال، يك  فيزيوتراپيست، نحوه‌ي نشستن يا بلند كردن وزنه‌هاي مختلف را آموزش مي‌دهد  تا از انحرافاتي جلوگيري كند كه ممكن است در ستون فقرات افراد به دليل عدم  رعايت موارد ذكرشده ايجاد شود.
فيزيوتراپي در لغت به معني درمان فيزيكي  است و در اصطلاح، علمي است كه فعاليت‌هاي آن به دو بخش عمده تقسيم مي‌شود؛  يك بخش آن شامل فعاليت‌هايي است كه در آن‌ها از دستگاه‌ها و وسايل خاص  الكتريكي استفاده مي‌شود كه اين وسايل خود دو گونه هستند:
الف. وسايلي كه كار آن‌ها تحريك عصب و عضله است و در ضايعات عصبي براي بازآموزي و نوآموزي استفاده مي‌شوند.
ب. وسايلي كه براي تسكين درد مورد استفاده قرار مي‌گيرند.
بخش  ديگر فعاليت‌ها نيز حركتي و مكانيكي هستند كه به آن‌ها حركات‌ درماني گفته  مي‌شود و لازمه‌ي انجام آن‌ها، دانستن مكانيسم عصب و عضله و الگوهاي حركتي  است تا درمان‌كننده با توجه به اطلاعات گفته‌شده، به بهبود يا افزايش  توانايي بيماراني بپردازد كه مبتلا به انواع ضايعات عصبي (انواع فلج‌ها)  شده‌اند يا داراي دردهاي مفصلي مثل كمردرد يا گردن‌درد هستند يا اين‌كه به  دليل شكستگي يا جراحي، سختي و محدوديت حركتي دارند.
در اين رشته با  استفاده از وسايلي مثل ابزارهاي الكترونيكي، براي رفع معلوليت، كاهش علايم  بيماري‌هاي مفاصل، عضلات و اعصاب تلاش مي‌شود. البته فيزيوتراپيست‌ها علاوه  بر وسايل ذكرشده، از يك‌سري حركت‌هاي ورزشي و درماني نيز استفاده مي‌كنند؛  زيرا براي كسب بهترين نتيجه، بايد حركت‌هاي ورزشي و درمان‌هاي الكتريكي به  صورت تركيبي مورد استفاده قرار گيرند. 
در برخي بيماري‌ها، در كنار  دارودرماني يا پس از دارودرماني، به فيزيوتراپي نياز است. براي مثال در  بيماري‌هاي عصبي مثل سكته‌هاي مغزي يا ضربه‌هاي مغزي، شكستگي‌ها،  بيماري‌هاي قلبي، بيماري‌هاي ريوي، بيماري‌هاي زنان و زايمان و نازايي،  انواع جراحي‌هاي داخلي و برخي از بيماري‌هاي اطفال به فيزيوتراپي نياز است.  به عبارت ديگر در تمام بيماري‌هاي اسكلتي و بيش‌تر بيماري‌هاي عصبي و  عضلاني، فيزيوتراپي مورد استفاده قرار مي‌گيرد. درس‌هاي آناتومي اين رشته  حتي از دانشجويان پزشكي نيز بيش‌تر است؛ يعني علاوه بر آناتومي سر و گردن و  تنه، اعصاب، اندام‌هاي فوقاني و اندام‌هاي تحتاني، آناتومي سطحي نيز  خوانده مي‌شود كه چنين درسي را دانشجويان پزشكي مطالعه نمي‌كنند.

توانمندي‌ها و ويژگي‌هاي لازم

اولين  و مهم‌ترين ويژگي‌ يك دانشجوي فيزيوتراپي، داشتن توانايي جسمي و روحي خوب  است؛ زيرا يك فيزيوتراپيست در مدت كار، دائماً ايستاده يا در حال راه رفتن  است و با بيماران مختلف اعم از بيماراني كه توانايي كنترل ادرار خويش را  ندارند، عقب‌ماندگي ذهني و بيماري‌هاي عفوني مثل بعضي از بيماري‌هاي ريوي  روبه‌روست، در نتيجه بايد آمادگي لازم را براي كار با هر بيماري داشته  باشد.
يك دانشجوي رشته‌ي فيزيوتراپي بايد صبر و حوصله‌ي بسياري داشته  باشد؛ چون درنهايت بايد با بيماران مختلفي از جمله افرادي كه دچار سكته‌ي  مغزي يا ضايعه‌ي مغزي شده‌اند يا عقب‌ماندگي ذهني دارند، كار كند و در  بيش‌تر مواقع نيز نتيجه‌ي كارش به تدريج ظاهر مي‌شود.
رشته‌هايي كه با  درمان سروكار دارند، نيازمند دانشجوياني هستند كه بايد از لحاظ روحي و  رواني آماده و صبور باشند؛ زيرا خود بيمار مشكلات روحي و رواني بسياري دارد  و ما نبايد آن را تشديد كنيم، بلكه بايد به او كمك كنيم تا آرامش پيدا  كند. 
چون دانشجوي اين رشته با دستگاه‌هاي الكتريكي متنوعي كار مي‌كند،  بايد در درس فيزيك قوي باشد و هم‌چنين به دليل اين‌كه با بدن انسان به  عنوان يك موجود زنده سروكار دارد، بايد به درس زيست‌شناسي علاقه‌مند باشد.
اگر  دانشجوي اين رشته، خلاقيت نداشته باشد، پس از فارغ‌التحصيلي تنها يك  تكنسين فيزيوتراپي مي‌شود؛ اما اگر خلاقيت داشته باشد، مي‌داند كه هر  بيماري را به چه روشي بايد درمان كند يا چگونه روش‌هاي مختلف را با يكديگر  تركيب كند تا بيمار به بهترين نحو درمان شود. براي مثال وقتي يك پزشك،  بيماري را كه مبتلا به كمردرد است، نزد فيزيوتراپيست مي‌فرستد، تنها اشاره  مي‌كند كه اين بيمار در ناحيه‌ي كمر نياز به فيزيوتراپي دارد اما اين‌كه  دستگاه‌هاي مورد نظر در چه موضعي بايد گذاشته شوند تا مؤثر واقع شوند بر  عهده‌ي فيزيوتراپيست است.

فرصت‌هاي شغلي

هنگامي كه حق مسئوليت فني  تأسيس كلينيك فيزيوتراپي توسط متخصصان اين رشته تصويب شد، هديه‌ي گران‌قدري  به تمام فارغ‌التحصيلان و دانشجويان اين رشته اهدا شد؛ زيرا از اين به بعد  فارغ‌التحصيل فيزيوتراپي مي‌تواند به‌تنهايي اقدام به تأسيس كلينيك  فيزيوتراپي كند و ديگر ضرورتي ندارد كه در كنار پزشكان متخصص ارتوپدي، مغز و  اعصاب و ... فعاليت كند. در حال حاضر، فارغ‌التحصيل فيزيوتراپي علاوه بر  استخدام در مراكز دولتي (مانند بيمارستان‌ها و درمانگاه‌ها)، مي‌تواند بعد  از گذراندن دوران طرح و هم‌چنين به دست آوردن سابقه‌ي كار لازم (6 سال  سابقه‌ي كار براي فعاليت در مراكز استان‌ها و 3 سال سابقه‌ي كار براي  فعاليت در شهرستان‌ها) به تأسيس كلينيك خصوصي فيزيوتراپي اقدام كند.  فارغ‌التحصيل اين رشته علاوه بر كار در كلينيك‌هاي خصوصي مي‌تواند جذب  بيمارستان‌ها، مراكز توان‌بخشي و فدراسيون‌هاي ورزشي شود. 


منبع:کانون

----------


## Parniya

فایل پیوست 1897
*********
منبع:کانون

----------

